# Giro d'Italia (with *SPOILERS*)



## Flying_Monkey (30 Apr 2012)

Okay, I'm already fed up with threads that seem to be only interested in Sky. So for the Giro, let's have a thread that's about the race...

To start off, who are your top tips, favourites, dark horses etc?


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2012)

Uran, Henao.

That's it.


----------



## iLB (30 Apr 2012)

Kreuziger, Basso, Rodriguez up there for GC.

Bobridge to win the 8.7km opening TT.

Cav, Renshaw and Goss duking it out in the sprints will be interesting.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Apr 2012)

I think Henao will take a stage at least. Nibali for GC? NetApp to do surprisingly well as a team. Interesting to see which of the sprinters makes it through the mountains...


----------



## iLB (30 Apr 2012)

Nibali is riding the tour and not the giro


----------



## raindog (30 Apr 2012)

Yes, Basso's leading for leakygas and I reckon he could do the business again.


----------



## jdtate101 (30 Apr 2012)

After all the work he's done for Cav over the years, it would be nice to see Mark 'Prince Harry' Renshaw get a stage sprint.


----------



## raindog (30 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> After all the work he's done for Cav over the years, it would be nice to see Mark 'Prince Harry' Renshaw get a stage sprint.


Agree - Rensh won a stage in the Tour of Turkey last week! I was really chuffed for him.


----------



## beastie (30 Apr 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> After all the work he's done for Cav over the years, it would be nice to see Mark 'Prince Harry' Renshaw get a stage sprint.



He's gonna have to up his game from early season. Cav will want a couple of early wins before the mountains. 

Rodriguez for Gc with big gaps in the uphill.


----------



## lukesdad (30 Apr 2012)

Rujano


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Apr 2012)

iLB said:


> Nibali is riding the tour and not the giro


 
So he is! D'oh!


----------



## Edge705 (30 Apr 2012)

Passo dello Stelvio on the second to last day what a brute of climb mountain top finish which hopefully will put too much time into the specialist time trialers and a true climber will once again shine through in what is turning out to be one of my favourite grand tours So I'll go for John Gadret (AG2r) and as an outside punt Frank Schlek Radioshack Nissan


----------



## tigger (1 May 2012)

Scarponi, Kreuziger and Rujano for me. Hopefully Cav will hit some form and bag a couple of the early stages - hopefully Cipollini's fat gybes will have spurned him on!


----------



## raindog (1 May 2012)

start list
http://www.cyclingnews.com/giro-ditalia/start-list


----------



## iLB (1 May 2012)

I will also predict lots of made break aways and general activity from the ag2r boys, as they have a bog fat 0 in the wins collumn so far in 2012.


----------



## raindog (2 May 2012)

really interesting interview
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/acquarone-we-wants-kids-to-grow-up-watching-the-giro


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 May 2012)

Scarponi, I am sure he will make a big effort to win it for real on the day, so to speak.
Not sure who is going to do well on the TT stuff myself. I vote for Saxobank's Christensen because he will be on home soil and his team need wins badly !


----------



## jdtate101 (2 May 2012)

Got the sky+ all lined up to record Eurosport HD. Looking forward to catching each day's highlights with a cool beer in hand.


----------



## VamP (2 May 2012)

Frank Schleck anyone? Personally I will (as per ususal) be rooting for Kreuziger, he's just back from illness and off the antibiotics so let's see... Come on Roman!

Scarponi and Basso are deffo going to be up there.


----------



## lukesdad (2 May 2012)

VamP said:


> Frank Schleck anyone? Personally I will (as per ususal) be rooting for Kreuziger, he's just back from illness and off the antibiotics so let's see... Come on Roman!
> 
> Scarponi and Basso are deffo going to be up there.


 
He wouldn t have been preparing for it, but who knows. If he s there or there abouts in 3rd week, he may have a shot at it. I doubt it though.


----------



## lukesdad (2 May 2012)

Edge705 said:


> Passo dello Stelvio on the second to last day what a brute of climb mountain top finish which hopefully will put too much time into the specialist time trialers and a true climber will once again shine through in what is turning out to be one of my favourite grand tours So I'll go for John Gadret (AG2r) and as an outside punt Frank Schlek Radioshack Nissan


 
One of your favourites ? There s only 3 man !


----------



## Sittingduck (2 May 2012)

I don't know much about racing, really. Interested in watching it a bit more this year though. I signed up to Eurosport Player last night... roll on the Giro!


----------



## VamP (2 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> He wouldn t have been preparing for it, but who knows. If he s there or there abouts in 3rd week, he may have a shot at it. I doubt it though.


 

Yep. I'd go with that.


----------



## rich p (3 May 2012)

If Basso is in contention I shall raise an eyebrow quizzically given his appalling form and training so far this year. I always quizzically raise an eyebrow every time Scarponi gets on a bike. Schleck F. is, by his own admission, not trained up for this one so the field is open for a relative outsider to win it.


----------



## Alan Tullett (3 May 2012)

Given his performance in Giro de Trentino, Pozzovivo might be an outside bet as the favs are not on particularly great form.


----------



## smutchin (3 May 2012)

rich p said:


> If Basso is in contention I shall raise an eyebrow quizzically given his appalling form and training so far this year.


 
Weird, innit. You can ignore bad form in the very early part of the season but you'd have thought he'd be up to full racing speed by the time it gets to the Tour of Romandy, surely? So either he's keeping his powder very dry indeed or he really isn't up for it.

Nibali, by contrast, looks in decent form and surely would have been a real contender.

My money is on Kreuziger.

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 May 2012)

Alan Tullett said:


> Given his performance in Giro de Trentino, Pozzovivo might be an outside bet as the favs are not on particularly great form.


 
I agree. Cyclingnews also has him in their top ten contenders, along with Basso, Scarponi, Gadret, Rujano, Kreuzinger, Hesjedal, Frank Schleck, Rodriguez and Cunego.

I really don't see Cunego, Gadret or Rujano winning this. I'd love to see Hesjedal do well for Canada. But to be honest, Frank Schleck looks like the best of these contenders on papers despite his lack of preparation for this particular race (which he wasn't intending to ride), simply because the field is not that strong.

I would say that Cyclingnews are missing a trick by not including Uran. If he's a dark horse, he's not that dark and I reckon, with the support of Henao, Flecha, Stannard and Eisel (when he's not looking after Cav), he might trouble the Top 3. I also wouldn't discount Movistar's Giovanni Visconti.


----------



## smutchin (3 May 2012)

If Sky back him properly, Uran has to be a genuine contender.

d.


----------



## raindog (3 May 2012)

rich p said:


> If Basso is in contention I shall raise an eyebrow quizzically given his appalling form and training so far this year.


I've quizzically raised an eyebrow more or less every time an Italian has won a race since 1990 

Basso's getting on a bit now, but I think he'll start to hit form next week.


----------



## rich p (3 May 2012)

raindog said:


> I've quizzically raised an eyebrow more or less every time an Italian has won a race since 1990
> 
> Basso's getting on a bit now, but I think he'll start to hit form next week.


 
...and Spaniard?


----------



## lukesdad (3 May 2012)

Not sure what the long range forecast is, but if the weathers bad Gadrets chances will increase. Having said that he didn't look that good on the last climb in Romandie did he ?


----------



## raindog (3 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Having said that he didn't look that good on the last climb in Romandie did he ?


No, but maybe he was just testing himself a bit, and everything will slot into place next week. When's the first mountain stage? I've not had time to look at the route yet.


----------



## Noodley (3 May 2012)

stage 7 is listed as medium mountains, as is stage 8...so plenty time for the climbers to find their legs


----------



## lukesdad (3 May 2012)

raindog said:


> No, but maybe he was just testing himself a bit, and everything will slot into place next week. When's the first mountain stage? I've not had time to look at the route yet.


 
Maybe, I wasn't as convinced as I was with Rolands' little test though.


----------



## Noodley (3 May 2012)

I see that Ben "Swifty" Swift is out of the Giro. No idea why, cannae be bothered reading beyond the headline...

Anyway, my "wild card" for making a name for himself is Eros Capecchi, which will more than likely mean he'll crash early on and withdraw in the first week.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 May 2012)

Noodley said:


> I see that Ben "Swifty" Swift is out of the Giro. No idea why, cannae be bothered reading beyond the headline...


 
Broken shoulder. Ouch! Means Hunt is now in for Sky.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 May 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Broken shoulder. Ouch! Means Hunt is now in for Sky.


didn't know the errant culture secretary was so keen a cyclist…







you could not make it up…


----------



## doctornige (3 May 2012)

Alex Rasmussen has split his chin open.


----------



## david k (3 May 2012)

any idea what time its on eurosport?


----------



## Tomba (3 May 2012)

david k said:


> any idea what time its on eurosport?


 
http://www.athleticsontv.org.uk/


----------



## david k (3 May 2012)

Tomba said:


> http://www.athleticsontv.org.uk/


thats my sat afternoon sorted then


----------



## rich p (4 May 2012)

I'd like to see Pinotti do well again and Peter Velits might do something again.


----------



## raindog (4 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Not sure what the long range forecast is, but if the weathers bad Gadrets chances will increase. Having said that he didn't look that good on the last climb in Romandie did he ?


perhaps you've seen this? Interesting little interview
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gadret-under-pressure-as-ag2r-searches-for-first-win-of-2012


----------



## lukesdad (4 May 2012)

They don t sound confident do they ?


----------



## Keith Oates (5 May 2012)

I'd like to see Cav do well in the first week, but so far this year something seems to be missing in his performances!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (5 May 2012)

Why on earth are they interviewing that little sh*tbag Contador before the race on Eurosport? Grrrr


----------



## Speicher (5 May 2012)

Were you listening to me saying that a moment ago?


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2012)

Just wondering that


----------



## PpPete (5 May 2012)

good ride by G !


----------



## PpPete (5 May 2012)

PpPete said:


> good ride by G !


 
but beaten by Phinney !


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 May 2012)

Great effort from Garmin, 5 in the top 20, nae bad, loons.


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2012)

Neck on the line time: finish looks far too obviously suited to Cav, Sky motoring at the front... so I'm backing Goss for this one. Just for a change, like.

d.


----------



## Noodley (6 May 2012)

anyone got a link to a good reliable live feed? musa gave me an excellent link yesterday in chatroom, which I thought I had bookmarked, but obviously not cos I cannae find it!!


----------



## musa (6 May 2012)

Noodley said:


> anyone got a link to a good reliable live feed? musa gave me an excellent link yesterday in chatroom, which I thought I had bookmarked, but obviously not cos I cannae find it!!


 
YHPM


----------



## gavintc (6 May 2012)

Outstanding sprint again from Cav, but massive crash in final 300m.


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2012)

Just as well my bet on Goss was each-way...

Note to Theo Bos: That's what we in road cycling call a "corner".

d.


----------



## raindog (6 May 2012)

impressive stuff from Cavendish


----------



## jdtate101 (6 May 2012)

Cav for a repeat tomorrow me thinks. SKY looking very strong at the moment.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 May 2012)

That looked rather easy. Clearly he's not been affected by any lack of sleep...


----------



## raindog (6 May 2012)

Once again he's proved he doesn't need a 'train' - he just chooses a wheel, finds a gap and goes.


----------



## Noodley (6 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Note to Theo Bos: That's what we in road cycling call a "corner".


----------



## screenman (6 May 2012)

Outstanding finish very scarey stuff.


Raindog, watch again I think you will find he had some team mates there for quite a while, but surely you cannot expect them to still be with him when the sprint winds up that early.


----------



## raindog (6 May 2012)

screenman said:


> Raindog, watch again I think you will find he had some team mates there for quite a while, but surely you cannot expect them to still be with him when the sprint winds up that early.


I know, but that's hardly a train like he had with HTC. He was on his own at the end, whereas with HTC Renshaw would deliver him up to the line. Rensh was 6th by the way.


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2012)

Renshaw did his job perfectly, as usual...

d.


----------



## screenman (6 May 2012)

But there is only one Renshaw!


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2012)

That was a great last 10k or so. Just caught the last 20 minutes or so, but my that was gripping.

Taylor Phinney getting the gear issues, and chasing - that was serious stuff... Then....

You could see the crash was going to happen as the first rider was skimming the barriers - bang !

Cav looked boxed out, then disappeared into the bunch then re-emerged out the other side, that was a smart move. The camera's lost him then he was back out picking the lines.

Some great shoulder shoves caught on camera though in the last 10k - don't see that on the TDF..


----------



## gavintc (6 May 2012)

I agree, the contact and pushing was much more obvious today than I have seen before. I was concerned that Cav was getting boxed in - but hey presto, he popped up on the other side - how do you do that when riding at pace? It was an exciting finale, and kept me gripped to the TV.


----------



## Keith Oates (7 May 2012)

Good to see Cav get the win an I hope he can repeat it with a few more this week. The performance of the rest of the Sky team was also impressive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nearly there (7 May 2012)

Cav was on his own at one point with 2k to go until Thomas went looking for him I think this team they have for the Giro suits Cav best.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2012)

I agree with Raindog. The Sky boys worked hard to keep the speed high but the train wasn't used by Cav in the final run-in. He was looking around and chose the Farnese Vini boys to follow and then just improvised, at one point soft-pedalling with a few hundred metres to go. That he could still win fairly comfortably, á la Robbie McEwen, bodes well for the TdF, when Sky will be focussing mainly on Wiggins.


----------



## raindog (7 May 2012)

here we go - no 'train', not even a lead-out 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4beHX3rUtpk


----------



## screenman (7 May 2012)

Whose wheel was he on until 500m it looked like GT to me and then just the sprinters.

His own words.

It was getting sketchy at the end, especially when you have fresh teams if they aren’t riding all day and then come up with a fresh sprinter it can become quite dangerous. But as long as you are well looked after it’s okay and I was looked after great by the guys and sheltered Geraint took me in perfectly and went exactly when he was supposed to. I was able to come off him and win the stage so I’m very very happy


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2012)

Sky did their job brilliantly, rode as a team on the front and protected cav all the way. It got a bit chaotic near the end, but Cav picked his moment and made it look easy.


----------



## gavintc (7 May 2012)

Not nice, not sure who took him out. But he hit the deck hard. That looked horrid.


----------



## beastie (7 May 2012)

Oooooowwwwwww!!!!


----------



## beastie (7 May 2012)

IIt was Ferrari what took out Cav


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 May 2012)

phinneys still down isnt he? looked really bad the amount of riders who went over after cav


----------



## gavintc (7 May 2012)

Phinney is listed as a finisher, so he must have crossed the line. I hope he can ride tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2012)

Looks nasty for Phinney. Fingers crossed he's ok.
Close call for Cav, one cyclists just missed his head, another did a bunny hop over him.
wtf was that riding from Ferrari?


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 May 2012)

hes been taken to hospital anyway with a "suspected serious ankle injury" now


----------



## Hip Priest (7 May 2012)

Ferrari there, demonstrating the importance of a good shoulder-check.

Disappointed for Phinney.


----------



## raindog (7 May 2012)

Crap riding from Ferrari - surely he'll be sanctioned?

Nice clean win for Goss and Greenedge.
Why did it finish so early today? I nearly missed it FFS - only caught the last 5ks.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 May 2012)

i only caught the last 1K, just woke up


----------



## ianrauk (7 May 2012)

raindog said:


> Crap riding from Ferrari - surely he'll be sanctioned?
> 
> Nice clean win for Goss and Greenedge.
> Why did it finish so early today? I nearly missed it FFS - only caught the last 5ks.


 

Check out *this* site for TV timings.


----------



## beastie (7 May 2012)

Early finish coz of transfer to Verona


----------



## smutchin (7 May 2012)

raindog said:


> Crap riding from Ferrari - surely he'll be sanctioned?



Renshaw got chucked out of the TdF for less. 

Annoyed with myself for not backing Goss again today. Couldn't get e/w odds so chickened out. Would have been £100 better off now!

d.


----------



## gavintc (7 May 2012)

I was also not watching and just turned the tele on - managed to catch the last 3 km. Ferrari was not saying a lot on Italian TV.


----------



## smutchin (7 May 2012)

By the way, weren't GreenEdge impressive? I reckon they had that one sewn up even if Cav had stayed upright. Tactically perfect.

d.


----------



## musa (7 May 2012)

*Geraint Thomas* ‏ @*GeraintThomas86*
You can get suspended in football for a 2 footed challenge,or a spear tackle in rugby. Kick Ferrari out Giro for crashing 10guys at 60kph!!!


----------



## raindog (7 May 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Check out *this* site for TV timings.


cheers ian


----------



## raindog (7 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> By the way, weren't GreenEdge impressive? I reckon they had that one sewn up even if Cav had stayed upright. Tactically perfect.
> 
> d.


yes, thought the same thing - they got it spot on. As for beating Cav, unfortunately we'll never know now. Grrrr.


----------



## musa (7 May 2012)

*BMC Racing Team* ‏ @*BMCProTeam*
More on @*taylorphinney*, from @*jimochowicz*: "Nothing appears to be broken. But he may need some stitches." #*giro*


----------



## musa (7 May 2012)




----------



## musa (7 May 2012)




----------



## smutchin (7 May 2012)

Apparently, Ferrari has been relegated on the stage but not DQed. Hmm.

One other thought: Farrar, Feillu, Ferrari...

What is it with Cav and sprinters whose name begins with F?

d.


----------



## raindog (7 May 2012)

And apparently he says he did nothing wrong! Haven't they played him the vid?


----------



## tigger (7 May 2012)

Shocking piece of sprinting by Ferrari

Cav's tweet is to the point:
Ouch! Crashing at 75kph isn't nice! Nor is seeing Roberto Ferrari's manoeuvre. Should be ashamed to take out Pink, Red & World Champ jerseys


----------



## rich p (7 May 2012)

He says he was just doing his own sprint - so that's okay then.
Twat!


----------



## Nearly there (7 May 2012)

*Mark Renshaw* ‏ @*Mark_Renshaw*
I was hoping the left side would open to start my sprint but it didnt. Glad I didn't go right now, would have been taken out by a Ferrari.

*Mark Renshaw* ‏ @*Mark_Renshaw*
Congrats to @*mattgoss1986* on the win, also hope @*MarkCavendish* is ok after that fall. That was one wild move. #*igotsenthome* for much less.

*Mark Cavendish* ‏ @*MarkCavendish*
Ouch! Crashing at 75kph isn't nice! Nor is seeing Roberto Ferrari's manoeuvre. Should be ashamed to take out Pink, Red & World Champ jerseys

*Mark Cavendish* ‏ @*MarkCavendish*
Apparently Roberto Ferrari has said to journalists, when asked about the incident, that he can't see what happens behind him & doesn't care.


----------



## Nearly there (7 May 2012)

*Mark Cavendish* ‏ @*MarkCavendish*
Is the team of Roberto Ferrari or the UCI going to do the right thing? Other riders, including myself, have been sent home for much less.


----------



## Nearly there (7 May 2012)

*Taylor Phinney* ‏ @*taylorphinney*
I went down, but I am NOT OUT. Couldn't feel my foot there for a couple minutes...but nothing is broken... I live to fight another day.


----------



## Fletch456 (7 May 2012)

Another of Cav's tweets - Apparently Roberto Ferrari has said to journalists, when asked about the incident, that he can't see what happens behind him & doesn't care. ​ 
I say. This man needs to learn a lesson - the lesson of reponsibility.​ 
Soon after the finish Geraint said "​You can get suspended in football for a 2 footed challenge,or a spear tackle in rugby. Kick Ferrari out Giro for crashing 10guys at 60kph!!!"


----------



## Fletch456 (7 May 2012)

Then, 37mins later he said"On a brighter note, we went through a village called 'Fillerup' today" :-)


----------



## gavintc (7 May 2012)

Of little importance, but my Italian cycling club friends are posting pretty negative comments about Ferrari on our FB page. His actions are being regarded with a high degree of disdain.


----------



## Fletch456 (7 May 2012)

If your'e on Twitter you should follow this guy *Not Pat McQuaid *‏ @*UCI_Overlord*
BREAKING NEWS: Mercer reports Androni Sprinter Ferrari to enter Witness Protection with one of the team sponsors


----------



## doctornige (7 May 2012)

That crash was not so nasty as crashes go, but the timing and the consequences are not good. I had a family of non-cycleheads watching with me. I had explained what was going on in the last 5k and they were hooked on watching for Cav. Then bang. Down. Gasps all round. And then the replay and cries of indignation at Ferrari's violent rightward move. 

I made some converts in that drama, but it would be nice if Ferrari wasn't riding like a maniac. I don't go round a pothole without a shoulder check, no matter that speed. What was he thinking?

N.


----------



## raindog (7 May 2012)

doctornige said:


> What was he thinking?


not very much

but he'd better watch his back in the peloton for the rest of the race


----------



## jdtate101 (7 May 2012)

Disgraceful sprinting by Ferrari. He should know that he needs to stick to his line for his and others safety. As others have said Renshaw was kicked off the TdF for MUCH less than this, I can't understand how the Giro Organizers have allowed him to stay as he took out two key jerseys and risked serious injury to many riders.

I also think there will be more than a few riders giving him some serious 'feedback' on the road.

Impressed at Cav and the way he picked himself up, hoisted the bike and walked it over without too much drama. Sign of a true sportsman.


----------



## Fletch456 (7 May 2012)

Interesting Tweet from Alessandro Ballan @*aleballan79* "Roberto Ferrari ha causato una gran caduta oggi, non mi basta la retrocessione, ci vuole l'espulsione! Ho due bambine a casa!!!" Google Translator isn't accurate but you get the gist of his sentiment "Roberto Ferrari has caused a great loss today, I just relegation, we want to expel! I have two girls at home!"


----------



## smutchin (7 May 2012)

Lionel Birnie has been sticking up for Ferrari on twitter, saying it was "an honest mistake" (unlike, say, a deliberate head butt). Which is fair enough if you're a cat 4 novice, but you can't afford to be making mistakes like that at this level, at those kinds of speeds, with so much at stake. 

d.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2012)

Fletch456 said:


> I have twogirlsat home!"


 Lucky bugger, I'm stuck here with one old wife.


----------



## Fletch456 (7 May 2012)

You should check out this following Ferrari's comment to journalists..quite funny... https://twitter.com/#!/Kiss_my_Panache/status/199602850265956352/photo/1


----------



## lanternerouge (7 May 2012)

Ferrari has been relegated to last place, according to _Gazzetta dello Sport. _Would that mean for the stage or the GC overall?


----------



## Keith Oates (8 May 2012)

Ferrari should be DQ'd for that move. It was not a deliberate move to take out another rider but it WAS a very elementary mistake that should not have been made by a professional cyclist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoosh (8 May 2012)

Hmmm ... now let me have a think ...

_Italian_ Roberto Ferrari




... Giro d'_Italia_



.... disqualification  ....


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (8 May 2012)

lanternerouge said:


> Ferrari has been relegated to last place, according to _Gazzetta dello Sport. _Would that mean for the stage or the GC overall?


The stage.


----------



## iLB (8 May 2012)

from cav


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2012)

bet that smarts a bit...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 May 2012)

Nice tan line.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (8 May 2012)

His following tweet was quite funny! Lol. Looks quite painfull though.

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thom (8 May 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> The stage.


Yes but no but. He is placed last out of the 192 that are given the same time of the main bunch. 
5 riders came over the line at over 3 mins back and are placed after Ferrari on the stage. 
As it happens, Taylor Phinney seems to be offically the last on the stage but has been granted no time deficit.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (8 May 2012)

That's because those riders did not cross the line on their bikes. The irony is then that Ferrari is relegated to last of the riders who finished on their cycles. Phinney, who was taken out by Ferrari and crossed the line in an ambulance, is therefore placed lower.


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2012)

That seems extremely unfair.


----------



## Ih007 (8 May 2012)

I think so too, it would be good if the UCI revisited the rules around this situation, but I think we can file that under 'unlikely'!


----------



## frayBentos59 (8 May 2012)

iLB said:


> from cav



So that's how far up my leg I'm meant to wax!!!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (8 May 2012)

Another proper hard cyclist! Phinney ready to ride out!

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fletch456 (8 May 2012)

Apparently..and finally...after communications suggesting he would never do such...Roberto Ferr..dont like to even say his name, has said he will apologise - Ferrari to make apology to Cavendish, Phinney and other fallen riders​
Read more: http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/11815/Ferrari-to-make-apology-to-Cavendish-Phinney-and-other-fallen-riders.aspx#ixzz1uJgtHYtu​


----------



## rich p (9 May 2012)

_'Fallen riders'_ makes them sound like WW1 soldiers in the fields of Flanders or second-rate gigolos at least.


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2012)

Crikey, Bobridge looks in serious danger of being dropped by his team. Either he's off colour or they're going _very_ fast...

d.


----------



## frayBentos59 (9 May 2012)

Wont type team name for those still to watch but I really hate to see anybody from this team win anything let alone a TTT. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2012)

frayBentos59 said:


> Wont type team name for those still to watch but I really hate to see anybody from this team win anything let alone a TTT. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


 There's a spoiler alert in the title so you can type GARMIN as big as you like!

Why do you dislike them so much?


----------



## raindog (9 May 2012)

Yes, Garmin seems an odd team to dislike?


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2012)

Very odd. Probably the most likeable team in the peloton.

d.


----------



## Herzog (9 May 2012)

Even with Zabriskie's singing...


smutchin said:


> Very odd. Probably the most likeable team in the peloton.
> 
> d.


----------



## Noodley (9 May 2012)

rich p said:


> There's a spoiler alert in the title so you can type GARMIN as big as you like!
> 
> Why do you dislike them so much?


 
They are responsible for the current craze of every cyclist who owns a Garmin not being able to cycle anywhere without first plotting a route, asking people for help with it, then downloading all the information and sharing it with everyone, then offering to share files of their great bike ride to the local shops. they are nobbers, obviously.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2012)

Noodley said:


> They are responsible for the current craze of every cyclist who owns a Garmin not being able to cycle anywhere without first plotting a route, asking people for help with it, then downloading all the information and sharing it with everyone, then offering to share files of their great bike ride to the local shops. they are nobbers, obviously.


 The honourable member from Curmudgeonshire has spoken!


----------



## tigger (9 May 2012)

Noodley said:


> They are responsible for the current craze of every cyclist who owns a Garmin not being able to cycle anywhere without first plotting a route, asking people for help with it, then downloading all the information and sharing it with everyone, then offering to share files of their great bike ride to the local shops. they are nobbers, obviously.


 
Love it!

I dislike them 'cos farrar's at best ordinary and unspeakably bland, zabriske's a right oddball, millar may be reformed but he's still a cheat, hesjedal's neither french nor american and vaughters is just a dick. There's not one personality on that team I'd like to do well.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 May 2012)

No, Hesjedal is Canadian. They ride a TTT like a proper team. Wiggins' sh***y comments a couple years back is just another reason for me to loathe sky, apart from them being murdochs minions.


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2012)

tigger said:


> There's not one personality on that team I'd like to do well.



Wah?

Not even the supremely watchable Andrew Talansky or Sep Vanmarcke? Two amazing young talents there. Or Dan Martin? 

d.


----------



## Keith Oates (10 May 2012)

Noodley said:


> They are responsible for the current craze of every cyclist who owns a Garmin not being able to cycle anywhere without first plotting a route, asking people for help with it, then downloading all the information and sharing it with everyone, then offering to share files of their great bike ride to the local shops. they are nobbers, obviously.


Is there a touch of jealousy hidden in this post somewhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VamP (10 May 2012)

Too early to judge what hill climbing form the favourites have brought with them, but Hesjedal, Rodriguez and Kreuziger for me at the moment. We'll see about Basso.


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2012)

They were talking about Rodriguez on Eurosport just now. He's very well placed after yesterday. I thought Katusha missed a trick by not taking him to the TdF last year. Has to be considered a strong contender for the Giro again this year.

d.


----------



## Nearly there (10 May 2012)

Sky are now near the front


----------



## VamP (10 May 2012)

Looks like a straight fight between Cav and Goss.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 May 2012)

We've lost Farrar, Bos, Ferrari (yay!) and others, but Cavendish, Goss, Hunter, Renshaw and Chicchi are all still there for the sprint. Sky have a proper train for the first time in ages, though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 May 2012)

Bennati is still there too.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 May 2012)

No chance for Goss! Great win for Cav.


----------



## raindog (10 May 2012)

Perfect lead-out today - well done lads, well done Cav!


----------



## VamP (10 May 2012)

Scratch that. Cav all the way.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2012)

Cav just too good in a straight sprint but Goss is best of the rest.
Surorised that Farrar and Hushovd wre dropped on that small-ish hill.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (10 May 2012)

gonna try and catch a bit of the highlights tonight and catch as much as i can over the weekend! its annoying waiting for live text updates!!!


----------



## VamP (10 May 2012)

lifted from velonews

Virtual GC
4 HESJEDAL Ryder CAN GRM 0:11
10 RODRIGUEZ OLIVER Joaquin ESP KAT 0:30
21 PINOTTI Marco ITA BMC 37
26 KREUZIGER Roman CZE AST 40
33 BASSO Ivan ITA LIQ 47
43 VISCONTI Giovanni ITA MOV 55
53 URAN URAN Rigoberto COL SKY 58
68 SCHLECK Frank LUX RNT 1:09
83 CUNEGO Damiano ITA LAM 1:19
85 SCARPONI Michele ITA LAM 1:22
86 DE GENDT Thomas BEL VCD 1:24
110 POZZOVIVO Domenico ITA COG 1:49
134 RUJANO GUILLEN Jose' VEN AND 2:33
142 GADRET John FRA ALM 2:43


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 May 2012)

As that sprint started I was expecting more from Sacha Modolo - he's won a lot of minor races and stages, clearly has the ability, and he got himself in the perfect position on Cav's wheel, but he just didn't have the power. He's improving all the time though.


----------



## PpPete (10 May 2012)

Delilah looked underwhelmed though!


----------



## rich p (10 May 2012)

VamP said:


> lifted from velonews
> 
> Virtual GC
> 4 HESJEDAL Ryder CAN GRM 0:11
> ...


 
Scusa? Non capisco


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2012)

My friend 'e say why must I say I am Italian from Napoli when 'e lives in Milan?

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 May 2012)

rich p said:


> Scusa? Non capisco


 
It's the main contenders for the GC only, with their time gaps.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (10 May 2012)

Just watched the highlights, great stuff, nice one Cav!

Wot a softy, bless...


----------



## rich p (10 May 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> It's the main contenders for the GC only, with their time gaps.


 Ah, I see. Thanks!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (10 May 2012)

I have to say, I thought Cav had gone too early today, so too the commentator. It looked as if the Sky train is now a reality but I think they've got a lobit of work to do unless they want to rely on Cav himself, more and more.

As for that man Taylor Phinney, he's one hard bastard but I felt sorry for the guy after yesterday. BMC should have been up there and just weren't in that TTT due to looking after him, making sure he kept up. Hoogerlandian efforts from the fella...

And my God, Cippolini makes some gert lush bikes.


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> I have to say, I thought Cav had gone too early today, so too the commentator.



Yeah, I thought Goss was going to pip him on the line but my god, that was the sprint of a true world champion. When you saw the overhead cam view, he was actually a lot further ahead of Goss than it seemed from the front-on view. 

They're both clearly a class apart from the rest of the field though. 

d.


----------



## Keith Oates (10 May 2012)

Cav did a good job in holding off Goss and it was even more impressive when you think of the injuries he is carrying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (11 May 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> As for that man Taylor Phinney, he's one hard bastard but I felt sorry for the guy after yesterday. BMC should have been up there and just weren't in that TTT due to looking after him, making sure he kept up. Hoogerlandian efforts from the fella...
> 
> .


 I may need Flying Monkey, my translation man, to do his work on this bit for me.


----------



## VamP (11 May 2012)

Hesjedal in pink tonight?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (11 May 2012)

rich p said:


> I may need Flying Monkey, my translation man, to do his work on this bit for me.


 
?


----------



## Shadow (11 May 2012)

VamP said:


> Hesjedal in pink tonight?


 
Would love to see that...but don't thnk it will happen. 
Could be a great stage to watch... and I'm going to miss the highlights because I'm going out for dinner - great planning!!


----------



## rich p (11 May 2012)

Monsieur Remings said:


> ?


I see now that you were talking about the previous day. I misunderstood the _yesterday _reference!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (11 May 2012)

Thor and Lastras are now both out! saw a prediction on Eurosport for a thor win then a minute later he abandons the race! lol


----------



## smutchin (11 May 2012)

Roman Feillu has abandoned too.

I thought the race was supposed to be easier this year!

d.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2012)

18% climb up the granaro now. Looks tough.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (11 May 2012)

farrar has abandoned too


----------



## smutchin (11 May 2012)

Farrar's gone.

Honey Badger don't climb.

Basso looks like he's struggling.

Men very much being sorted from the boys today.

Geraint Thomas for the stage win today, anyone? Scratch that - thought the break would be reeled in but no chance. Not sure if G was even in the main bunch at the finish.

d.


----------



## Keith Oates (12 May 2012)

GT was 10 minutes off the lead. I wonder how long before some of the Sky team will call it a day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lukesdad (12 May 2012)

What a ride by Rubiano ! IMO big mistakes made today. Firstly don't let a climber have 3 mins on a stage like that. Secondly the big favourites thinking Basso was in good enough shape for Leakygaz to pull the break back. Garmin realised too late.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 May 2012)

Not taking anything away from Rubiano because he took his chances and I always love to see the Colombians win, but another interpretation is that the teams of the overall favourites don't mind letting a rider from a relatively minor team take a breakaway stage win at this point in the race because it won't affect the final result and the any time gains are likely to be erased in the first couple of days of the real mountains...


----------



## raindog (12 May 2012)

Yeah, that was a great win for Rubiano - and that was a bloody tough stage.

Getting proper lumpy today.


----------



## lukesdad (12 May 2012)

I suppose it depends on how good Rujano and Rubiano are going to be in the mountains ?

I didn t think Rubiano looked that shattered at the end. Still think it was a miscalculation by the bunch.


----------



## PpPete (12 May 2012)

Papa Sprint on water-carrying duties today !


----------



## rich p (12 May 2012)

PpPete said:


> Papa Sprint on water-carrying duties today !


It shows that he is a real team player, doesn't it Pete!


----------



## PpPete (12 May 2012)

or a one-off for the cameras ?
cynic? moi?


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2012)

Well, that is what you are supposed to look like after sprinting for the win at the top of a mountain - flat out on your back and gasping for oxygen!

Bit of a contrast with some of the finishes we have seen over the past 20-odd years since EPO came on the scene ...


----------



## rich p (13 May 2012)

PpPete said:


> or a one-off for the cameras ?
> cynic? moi?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 May 2012)

That was a really nice win for Pozzovivo. What was most impressive was that he held on after the climb was over.


----------



## Edge705 (13 May 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That was a really nice win for Pozzovivo. What was most impressive was that he held on after the climb was over.


 
Agreed almost contador like attack I must say surprised me I expected him to do some damage in the 3rd week not first. Poor fellow he may never win a grand tour because he cant time trial and never will be able to but to push 53/12 on the top of a mountain after 220k in the legs that was mighty impressive for the young fellow.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 May 2012)

Well, the only remaining TT in this GT is shorter than most, and comes after many, many mountains. I wouldn't count him out. However, he won't be attacking like that everyday...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 May 2012)

Some great stuff going off in the final stages today...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 May 2012)

Pozzato crashes, takes Goss down, then the domino effect takes Cav down...amongst several others


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 May 2012)

Damn, that looked very nasty for some.


----------



## raindog (14 May 2012)

That stupid left hander just before the finish - proper mental that was.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 May 2012)

I believe Ventoso won it after all that.


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2012)

That was a bit mad. The Farnese rider* has to take full responsibility for that. Hope he's a bit quicker to apologise than Ferrari.

Didn't look like Cav was in the reckoning at all though - he seemed to be quite far back going into the bend.

d.

*I'm watching with no sound so didn't catch who it was. Just noticed FM's mention of Pozzato...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Didn't look like Cav was in the reckoning at all though - he seemed to be quite far back going into the bend


 
I still wouldn't have counted him out - he was just making his way up. I wonder how many more stages he'll last though. This particular crash wasn't so bad for him, but I give him 4 days - stage 11 and 13 both being winnable for him, but after that it's some really evil mountains, so unless he wins both of those and is feeling good, I think he'll climb off afterwards...


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I still wouldn't have counted him out - he was just making his way up.


 
Indeed. Going into the bend, I thought it looked like Goss had it, but you're right - Cav has come from further back to win stages before.

Guess we'll never know...

d.


----------



## raindog (14 May 2012)

Bit of a bummer getting wiped out of two sprints through no fault of his own.
And yes, that last week is going to be really tough.


----------



## doctornige (14 May 2012)

It's definitely a bad spot for a bend.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2012)

I'd agree with Cav probably not finishing but he went off the front to sprint for some points in an intermediate today which indicates he's after the jersey.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 May 2012)

rich p said:


> I'd agree with Cav probably not finishing but he went off the front to sprint for some points in an intermediate today which indicates he's after the jersey.


 
Good point.


----------



## Keith Oates (15 May 2012)

Another crash during the build up to the final sprint, I think the course planners should be more considerate on the finishing 1 Km to try and minimize these mishaps.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2012)

Unfortunately, the best way to avoid that would be to place finishes away from these quaint little picturesque old town centres. Maybe on an out-of-town industrial estate...

Anyway, the twists and turns and assorted other perils are part of what makes bike racing so exciting. Just look at the way excessive safety measures have sucked the soul out of F1.

d.


----------



## Noodley (15 May 2012)

True smutchin, it'll not be long before people are asking for these dangerous mountainy things to be got rid of, for riders to wear seatbelts and arm pads, for nice safe circuits that go round and round on a safe track and for spectators to be kept at a "safe distance"...it's bike racing peeps, it's not supposed to be bloody easy!!!


----------



## rich p (15 May 2012)

Noodley said:


> True smutchin, it'll not be long before people are asking for these dangerous mountainy things to be got rid of, for riders to wear seatbelts and arm pads, for nice safe circuits that go round and round on a safe track and for spectators to be kept at a "safe distance"...it's bike racing peeps, it's not supposed to be bloody easy!!!


 Tough guy, huh? Now where's that piccie of you lying on the sofa stroking your Mungo


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2012)

Interesting to read that Pozzato has blamed Goss for the crash. I'm no expert but it looked to me like Goss had the racing line and Pozzato was trying to cut inside him... Hmmm. Hard to tell with the camera angle missing most of the run-up to the bend (though Goss should take at least some of the blame if, as Pozzato claims, he braked - though I find that hard to believe).

Either way, these guys are supposed to be experts, who no doubt cut their racing teeth on courses like that in criterions. Shouldn't really be making mistakes like that at this level, should they?

d.


----------



## raindog (15 May 2012)

Not the first time there's been a crash with 150 odd riders piling into a massed sprint, and it won't be the last. At least nobody was really hurt, mainly I suppose, because they were going relatively slowly owing to the sharp corner.

Big upwards kick at the end of today's stage - should be pretty exciting.


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2012)

Damn - Eurosport Player is down so I missed the stage. I caught the last couple of kms on YouTube instead.

I hope the tech guys get the problems sorted by this evening when I hope to watch the replay of today's stage.

I really hate not being able to record the coverage though so if anybody has worked out how to record Eurosport Player - _please_ let me know how!


----------



## PpPete (15 May 2012)

ah - so it's not just my Eurosport player that is borked then...


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2012)

PpPete said:


> ah - so it's not just my Eurosport player that is borked then...


It has just come back to life!


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2012)

raindog said:


> Big upwards kick at the end of today's stage - should be pretty exciting.


 
Mmmm. Rodriguez in pink tonight?

d.


----------



## PpPete (15 May 2012)

good call smutch!


----------



## musa (15 May 2012)

Hesjedal did well to stick in there


----------



## raindog (15 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Mmmm. Rodriguez in pink tonight?
> 
> d.


Cracking call there lad!

Agree about Hesjedal - must've surprised quite a few there. Gadret finished well, should be ok when we hit the big climbs.

Spectacular finish, eh?


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2012)

PpPete said:


> good call smutch!


 
Wasn't exactly a wild guess, to be fair - he was the strong favourite to win the stage. In fact, the odds were too short to make it worthwhile betting on him. I put a few quid each way on Tiralongo instead and started to get very excited when he came to the front inside the last kilometre, but perhaps he went too early. Damn!

Brave attack by Uran. Would have loved for him to pull that off.

d.


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2012)

"@nyvelocity Is J-Rod the uphill Cav?"


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 May 2012)

Uran had the right idea. He's one of a number of riders who are finishing consistently in the top 20, but because of the time bonus system, at this stage you really have to win or get in the top 3, and more than once, if you want to move up the leaderboard significantly - as Rodriguez showed today. The time gaps will get much bigger in the high mountains, of course...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 May 2012)

Good effort from the boy from Victoria, 6th was a good placing, too bad he could not hold Pink. Flat stage tomorrow, but Cavendish will not be in my picks, every time I do that he has a crash.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (15 May 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Good effort from the boy from Victoria, 6th was a good placing, too bad he could not hold Pink. Flat stage tomorrow, but Cavendish will not be in my picks, every time I do that he has a crash.



You can almost guarantee a win if you dont pick him though! Lol. Uran is doing great at the moment, cant wait to see what happens through the mountains though!

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 May 2012)

Keep your eye on Henao too - my outside shot for a debut stage win.

That was a cracking finish - I always love those steep little climbs up to Italian hill-towns.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 May 2012)

Quote from Cavendouche "There's a tier of sprinters and I'm ahead of them. They can all fight among each other, but I'll still continue to dominate them."

Don't like that sort of thing myself. But it would fit in with the sky ethos.


----------



## raindog (16 May 2012)

another narrow twisty finish today


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 May 2012)

That should shut up the manx mouth for a bit.


----------



## musa (16 May 2012)

Are they using the front brake round bends like that? Cav was way too far, does he not know he has to be in train with the sky rider at the front of the lead? I think he needs to learn positioning, the team did everything there


----------



## raindog (16 May 2012)

Looks like Ferrari got a perfect line through that corner and just went for it - great win. Others probably had to lift off because of the crash? Difficult to see properly.
Matt Goss wasn't even there. Does that mean Cav in red?


----------



## Nearly there (16 May 2012)

255k wow that was some distance today


----------



## raindog (16 May 2012)

musa said:


> Cav was way too far, does he not know he has to be in train with the sky rider at the front of the lead? I think he needs to learn positioning


I would say if there's one person in the peloton who couldn't learn any more about positioning, it's Cavendish.


----------



## Nearly there (16 May 2012)

*Team Sky* ‏ @*TeamSky*
Fourth may not have been the result he was looking for but that result does push @*MarkCavendish* up into the red points jersey at the #*Giro*


----------



## pally83 (16 May 2012)

raindog said:


> I would say if there's one person in the peloton who couldn't learn any more about positioning, it's Cavendish.



This. See him talking about his position and set up for the World Championship win for evidence.


----------



## raindog (16 May 2012)

Apparently Thomas had to uclip and put a foot down to avoid the crash, and obviously that slowed Cav down.

Great win for Ferrari though.


----------



## raindog (16 May 2012)

Ferrari comes across as quite charming here.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ferrari-puts-giro-ditalia-pile-up-behind-him-with-stage-win
When was the last time we saw a pro cyclist with a beard?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 May 2012)

raindog said:


> When was the last time we saw a pro cyclist with a beard?


 
Dan Craven, former African champion, now riding for IG SigmaSport in the UK, is even more bearded...

http://teamsigmasport.co.uk/riders/dan-craven/


----------



## raindog (16 May 2012)

indeed


----------



## Herzog (16 May 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Dan Craven, former African champion, now riding for IG SigmaSport in the UK, is even more bearded...
> 
> http://teamsigmasport.co.uk/riders/dan-craven/


 
He's on some Rapha advertising...?


----------



## oldroadman (17 May 2012)

Looked like Kennaugh simply accelerated away too sharply from the corner and left Cav with a gap, by the time it was sorted, too late. Up until then Sky had done a more or less perfect job. Bet that's one mistake that won't happen again.


----------



## raindog (17 May 2012)

oldroadman said:


> Looked like Kennaugh simply accelerated away too sharply from the corner and left Cav with a gap, by the time it was sorted, too late. Up until then Sky had done a more or less perfect job. Bet that's one mistake that won't happen again.


As said above, Cav was behind Geraint who unclipped because of the crash which slowed Cav, who then had to come out of the corner on too high a gear and by then Ferrari was miles ahead.
http://www.watoday.com.au/sport/cyc...d-finish-in-giro-ditalia-20120517-1ys57.html?

Judging by today's profile, surely a break will go all the way?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 May 2012)

A good account here as to why it's all quite close and tense at the moment. Basically, no-one is trying to risk losing touch before they hit the Dolomites...


----------



## Noodley (17 May 2012)

Ohhh Sandy Casar in today's breakaway, excuse me whilst I become excited.


----------



## smutchin (17 May 2012)

raindog said:


> Judging by today's profile, surely a break will go all the way?


 
Today's stage looks tailor-made for a breakaway. And indeed for Sandy Casar. Go him.

Was more than slightly surprised to see "J.Rodriguez" listed as one of the breakaway group, until I realised it was a different J.Rodriguez.

d.


----------



## Noodley (17 May 2012)

Sandy! Sandy! Sandy!


----------



## smutchin (17 May 2012)

Sandy's up against Txurruka, Bak, Bakelandts... that's a strong group.

Edit: And I meant to mention Santaromita as well, obviously. 

d.


----------



## smutchin (17 May 2012)

I think Lars Bak deserved that in the end. (Sorry, Noodley!)

d.


----------



## raindog (17 May 2012)

Yes, nice win for Bak. Enjoyable stage that.


----------



## musa (17 May 2012)

That was good television


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 May 2012)

I'm really pleased a break finally succeeded... but sad for Sandy Casar, who's one of my favourite (well, everyone's favourite) riders.


----------



## Noodley (17 May 2012)

I thought it might come down to a fight between Bak and Casar and I am disappointed that Casar didnae get it...but I reckon he has another breakaway attempt in him; he's a stubborn bugger!


----------



## Keith Oates (18 May 2012)

Casar is in my team so I got a few points from him today. It was a good ride by Bak doing a TT ride to the finish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 May 2012)

Last chance for the sprinters today for a while...


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2012)

"There's me and then there's the rest."

It's not arrogance when you can back up your words so convincingly.

d.


----------



## raindog (18 May 2012)

Good train today, but it was a mess at the finish and he nearly got boxed in, but he still found a way through. Amazing.

That finish was fast and scary - don't know how these guys do it, but they earn every penny they make.

Renshaw was third - didn't even see Goss, don't know where he was.


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2012)

They're all incredible bike handlers, hats off to the lot of them, but Cav seems to have that extra bit of ability to read the situation and respond at astonishing speeds. He really is a class apart.

Goss finished about 6th, I think.

d.


----------



## raindog (18 May 2012)

brilliant description of Cavendish getting himself out of that tight corner....

"With two Sky riders still ahead of him but not able to allow him past as Goss’s train steamed by, Cavendish moved across onto the wheel of Garmin’s Robbie Hunter as the sprint was launched. The world champion then jumped into a gap that opened up alongside the left-hand barriers, freewheeled momentarily as the gap closed, then once again saw daylight ahead and was off towards it in an instant."


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 May 2012)

Yeah, that was by far the best spint finish of the Giro so far - no crashes but plenty of tactical action and the best sprinter won. That Kristoff is a monster though, isn't he?


----------



## iLB (18 May 2012)

So if Cav makes it to MIlan and takes the maglia rossa as he said he wants to after todays stage, does it lay the ground for him to pull out midway through Le Tour? There won't be many/ (any?) contenders for the Olympic RR finishing both the tour and giro surely? And there will be fierce competition from Gilbert, Cancellara and Boonen trying to spoil the sprint finish party- Boonen has already said he is missing the tour to focus on the Olympics.


----------



## redcard (18 May 2012)

That was some overhead shot on Eurosport when Cav started giving it some.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> "There's me and then there's the rest."
> 
> It's not arrogance when you can back up your words so convincingly.
> 
> d.


Maybe, but a bit too 'murican if you ask me. Did put the chough on my picks today though, so that was good.


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Maybe, but a bit too 'murican if you ask me.



I don't get this. Tyler Farrar is American and he's as insipid as yer average Premier League footballer. Why not just enjoy the fact that Cav *is* the best, and is well and truly one of ours, and that part of what makes him the best is his self belief and passion for the sport. As criticisms go, "too American" is a bit lame.

d.


----------



## Noodley (18 May 2012)

I love cav.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 May 2012)

We shall agree to disagree then. I personally do not enjoy hearing folk blawin' their ain bugles. He is good enough to let results speak for him.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 May 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> We shall agree to disagree then. I personally do not enjoy hearing folk blawin' their ain bugles. He is good enough to let results speak for him.


 
This would seem to be just selective listening. Over the last few years, Cav has almost unfailingly given the most credit to his team, and holds his hand up when he gets it wrong. You have to remember too that in sprinting there are a lot of psychological games - and it's very interesting to see the different rhetorical tactics that sprinters employ to subtly undermine or wind-up their rivals. Cav is very good at this.


----------



## redcard (18 May 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> We shall agree to disagree then. I personally do not enjoy hearing folk blawin' their ain bugles. He is good enough to let results speak for him.



I read your comment before spotting your username, and I had already guessed you were Scottish!


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I personally do not enjoy hearing folk blawin' their ain bugles.



Cav is actually very modest. As FM says, he's always talking up his teammates. Very good at deflecting attention from himself. 



> He is good enough to let results speak for him.



Thing is, by winning so often, he's required to do more interviews than anyone else and has to answer the questions that are put to him...

I think he's actually the greatest British sportsman of his generation, in all respects. And I like hearing him talk almost as much as I enjoy watching him perform. 

You're entitled to your opinion, of course.

d.


----------



## raindog (19 May 2012)

Slightly ot, but talking of Cav so much reminded me that the ToC is Robbie's last race. Allways a favourite of mine - loved his no nonsense head-banging Aussie style of sprinting.  He'll be working as technical advisor for the team from next week onwards.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ji_XcHvJvac


----------



## raindog (19 May 2012)

Cavendish is about as un-american as anyone I can think of. He's got a Lancashire accent for a start. 

Goss dropped out last night - no doubt there'll be others.

Anyroad, first big day today......


----------



## Strathlubnaig (19 May 2012)

well that got everyone talking anyway


redcard said:


> I read your comment before spotting your username, and I had already guessed you were Scottish!


A colonial living in Scotland at least, though I am not sure what that's got to do with it, other than Jockinese are a modest bunch.


----------



## theloafer (19 May 2012)

Noodley said:


> anyone got a link to a good reliable live feed? musa gave me an excellent link yesterday in chatroom, which I thought I had bookmarked, but obviously not cos I cannae find it!!


 

*Giro live stream, (Italian commentary)*


http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=63434


----------



## BrumJim (19 May 2012)

Cannonball!!


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> well that got everyone talking anyway



Sorry, I was a bit, er... tired and emotional when posting last night...

d.


----------



## raindog (19 May 2012)

Great riding from Hesjedal - if he'd jumped a few hundred meters earlier he would've got the stage.


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2012)

Pretty dull stage today... until the last 4km... 

Wow!

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 May 2012)

I was cheering for Jan Barta there - a good old-fashioned rider. Hesjedal got his tactics spot on. But I don't think he'll keep the jersey until the end.


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2012)

Uran now in the white jersey. Cracking ride by both him and Henao again. 

Tiralongo looks very strong. A bit of a Froome to Kreuziger's Wiggins?

d.


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I was cheering for Jan Barta there - a good old-fashioned rider.



Barta looked absolutely cooked at the end. I really wanted him to win but it's amazing that he managed to hold on to the other two at all. 

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 May 2012)

Tomorrow, all hell will break loose. It's made for attacks and with the rest day afterwards, I think there will be less caution from some of the real contenders. The time gaps won't be huge but the field will be shot to bits by the end. At least that's what I hope. I'm going to stick my neck out and say this is a day for Uran and Henao - the latter for his debut Giro win, and Uran to move into the Top 5. Hesjedal might well lose the jersey again.


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2012)

I do hope you're right. I'm excited already.

d.


----------



## lukesdad (19 May 2012)

Scarponi will show his hand tomorrow I think, and Gadret has to do something as well.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (19 May 2012)

keeping hejsedal and uran in my pool for tomorrow, but may well see some less known names going for it, like the net-app guys. Should be fun.


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2012)

lukesdad said:


> Scarponi will show his hand tomorrow I think, and Gadret has to do something as well.


 
Yeah, Scarponi is looking very comfortable, so it would be good to see him go on the attack. And Gadret has been so anonymous that I'd forgotten about him, so definitely time for him to come out of his comfort zone. Franck Schleck too.

Am I imagining it or has everyone been far too content to make life easy for Basso so far? When Rodriguez attacked in the last 2km yesterday, it looked like he was only after doing enough to keep Hesjedal within arm's reach, with no intention of doing any damage to Basso - or of really closing Hesjedal down. Kreuziger too should have been well and truly blown out of the water but he's still in contention, although Tiralongo looks a much better bet for Astana - I wonder if he might attempt something today. And I hope FM is right about Uran and Henao - would love to see them do some damage today.

What do we think of Hesjedal? I can't work out if the rest of the contenders let him attack yesterday because they don't consider him a real threat overall or if they were genuinely unable to counter it. But will Hesjedal be able to keep in touch if the race really does open up today? He showed in the stage to Assissi that he's climbing very strongly. Maybe he is a genuine contender after all?

d.


----------



## raindog (20 May 2012)

As a team, Leaky look really strong, but where Basso stands in the great scheme of things, who knows? Mind you, he's the local lad today. I would've thought Gadret would've shown himself before now, but maybe he's just waiting for everyone else? Or maybe he's on the limit? Frank Schleck? hhmmmm.... Kreuziger? hhmmmm....Scarponi?
all will be revealed in a few hours.
Hesjedal impressed yesterday when no-one else made a move, and I quite like the bloke - I'd love to see him stay in pink.


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2012)

raindog said:


> As a team, Leaky look really strong


 
Yeah, I've been particularly impressed with Szmyd and Agnoli but they're very strong throughout the team.

d.


----------



## Noodley (20 May 2012)

raindog said:


> Frank Schleck? hhmmmm....


 
He obviously had the same reservations, and quit early on in today's stage.


----------



## raindog (20 May 2012)

Yeah, just seen that on radiocorsa


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2012)

Wuss.

Is that Henao in the chasing group? They only put up five of the six names and there's definitely a Sky rider in there. Just heard the commentator mention Flecha's name.

d.


----------



## raindog (20 May 2012)

Yes, Flecha's up there in a break, but I can't figure out which one.

Love the sponsor's ad - "Skoda, seemply clever"


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 May 2012)

raindog said:


> Hesjedal impressed yesterday when no-one else made a move, and I quite like the bloke - I'd love to see him stay in pink.


 
Me too. But like Basso and and Wiggins he tends to prefer steady pressure rather than changes of pace, which is why it surprised me a little that he stayed away yesterday. But not too much - I think the other main contenders realised that he wasn't going to get very far with such a short distance to the finish, and that the next day he would be vulnerable anyway.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 May 2012)

Flecha will be a marker, up the road to help Uran and / or Henao later on.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 May 2012)

good to see Italy has shi*e weather too, not just Ecosse !


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 May 2012)

Terrible, isn't it? BTW, I don't think any of what's going on now is going to matter - the final two climbs will sort everything out. Cunego has made a big mistake, I think.


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2012)

Yeah, the peloton's reaction to Cunego's break seems to be the cycling equivalent of "Face? Bothered?"

Anyway, aren't Cunego and the other Lampre rider there for Scarponi's benefit when he decides to attack?

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Anyway, aren't Cunego and the other Lampre rider there for Scarponi's benefit when he decides to attack?


 
Yeah, definitely the other guy, but I'm not sure about Cunego....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 May 2012)

Well, it looks like Cunego's group is going to be caught before the end, but not far enough away for his position to be of any use to Scarponi. In fact, so far, it's been pretty much as dull as yesterday was before the last few km.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 May 2012)

Wow, finally something happened! I am so pleased for Rabottini that he was able to respond to Rodriguez. Henao 4th today, so I wasn't too far off (even if it didn't really kick off at all). But what happened to Uran?

edit: Uran just came in 1.47 down.


----------



## raindog (20 May 2012)

LOL he did it.
RABOTTINI - hero of the Giro for me.


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2012)

Amazing effort by Rabottini at the end. Heroic ride today. 

Great ride by Henao too.

Cunego must be feeling a bit silly now. 

d.


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Amazing effort by Rabottini at the end. Heroic ride today.
> 
> Great ride by Henao too.
> 
> ...


 

Indeed, Indeed and Indeed...


----------



## raindog (20 May 2012)

Hesjedal still second and he does a mean TT.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 May 2012)

raindog said:


> Hesjedal still second and he does a mean TT.


 
Yeah, but we've got stages 17, 19 and 20 before that, with the hardest peaks in the race, and several of them in each stage... the Falzarego, the Giau, the Manghen, the Pampeago, the Mortirolo and lastly and most painfully of all, the Stelvio (and that's only the most famous ones). It hurts just reading the names. Anyone within 2 or 3 minutes of the lead right now could still win this, several riders who have high hopes are going to see those hopes destroyed and everything could change on any one of those days.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 May 2012)

Actually, looking at the full results on the official Giro site, the field did pretty much explode on that final climb, and a lot of hopefuls lost valuable minutes. The TV coverage just really wasn't able to show the full extent of the damage.


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2012)

I've been slagging him all season so far but I reckon Basso is starting to look very dangerous. 

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> I've been slagging him all season so far but I reckon Basso is starting to look very dangerous.


 
His team is looking almost totally in control. I'm not sure about him yet. He will have to take the initiative and attack successfully on one of the big days to come or all he'll do is hold his place.


----------



## raindog (20 May 2012)

Basso is going to win by stealth.


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2012)

Basso is going to win by boring everyone else into submission. 

d.


----------



## oldroadman (20 May 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> *His team is looking almost totally in control*. I'm not sure about him yet. He will have to take the initiative and attack successfully on one of the big days to come or all he'll do is hold his place.


 
Being in control is a bit different to riding every day on the front while everyone else looks at you and lets you do it. The dangerous one in that team is Schmidt, Basso's main man in the mountains.
The comment that Basso could win by boredom is spot on. At least Matteo Rab. (way down overall) put in a ride today and got a nice reward. I'll bet Farnese are a happy crew at dinner tonight. Quite a result for one of the smaller teams. Made great TV, and a change in pink is of no great matter at the moment, lots of contenders within a couple of minutes, which can easily disappear in a mountain stage. Looks like an interesting last week.


----------



## raindog (21 May 2012)

So, did Rodriguez gift the win? After watching it several times I'm not so sure now.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YKWO0ARkig


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 May 2012)

I don't know whether Rodriguez could have responded or not, but he certainly didn't continue to contest it when Rabottini went round him. It was the right result for the stage, and both got what they wanted.


----------



## musa (21 May 2012)

raindog said:


> So, did Rodriguez gift the win? After watching it several times I'm not so sure now.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YKWO0ARkig



I thought he slightly laid off the gas when Rabottini took the inside line


----------



## toby123 (21 May 2012)

Slight change of subject, can Cav possibly win the Maglia Rossa?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 May 2012)

toby123 said:


> Slight change of subject, can Cav possibly win the Maglia Rossa?


 
If he wins Stage 18, it's possible. But only if Rodriguez doesn't mop up enough points in the mountains. And if Stage 16 is won, as seems likely, by a breakaway that's irrelevant to Rosa or Rosso...


----------



## thom (21 May 2012)

If you look at the profiles, you get the impression that what has happened so far is a mere taster.
Stages 14 & 15 had 3Km ascent each.
Stage 17 will have 4.2km of up bits
Stage 19 will have 4.5 km
Stage 20 has 5.8 km, with the Stelvio over 2km on it's own.
Bonkers.
I think the the riders that excel on these last stages can a bit different to those have already did well in the mountains, particularly if the weather changes for the better.


----------



## andrew_s (21 May 2012)

thom said:


> I think the the riders that excel on these last stages can a bit different to those have already did well in the mountains, particularly if the weather changes for the better.


The current forecast is for snow, so it could be they don't go up the Stelvio


----------



## thom (21 May 2012)

andrew_s said:


> The current forecast is for snow, so it could be they don't go up the Stelvio


Oh bu**er. My personal plans are to be cycling around Andermatt this weekend. I hope it's localised precipitation...


----------



## iLB (21 May 2012)

“Rabottini beat me fair and square,” Rodríguez said. “I thought I would be dropping him, but he kept right behind me.”​


----------



## smutchin (22 May 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> If he wins Stage 18, it's possible. But only if Rodriguez doesn't mop up enough points in the mountains. And if Stage 16 is won, as seems likely, by a breakaway that's irrelevant to Rosa or Rosso...


 
I can't help thinking that Rodriguez must like the look of today's stage - seems well suited to him - so perhaps a breakaway won't be allowed to succeed?

I guess he couldn't really hope to gain more than a handful of seconds on his main rivals, but the win bonus could prove handy later...

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> I can't help thinking that Rodriguez must like the look of today's stage - seems well suited to him - so perhaps a breakaway won't be allowed to succeed?
> 
> I guess he couldn't really hope to gain more than a handful of seconds on his main rivals, but the win bonus could prove handy later...
> 
> d.


 
I think Rodriguez and all the main GC contenders will be saving their strength today.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 May 2012)

And at this rate, it seems like the break is going to get there pretty much unchallenged. The peloton seem to be totally unconcerned.


----------



## smutchin (22 May 2012)

Yes, on reflection, I expect you're right.

d.


----------



## Paul_L (22 May 2012)

good to see the world champion isn't excempt from a bit of water carrier duty!

Looking like a dull old stage, where the breakaway will be left to sort it out amongst themselves. Sounds like today is the rest day "easy ride" they didn't get in on the rest day/


----------



## smutchin (22 May 2012)

Paul_L said:


> good to see the world champion isn't excempt from a bit of water carrier duty!


 
And now riding at the head of the peloton. Good lad.

d.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (22 May 2012)

FFS !! Someone DO something !


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 May 2012)

Here it goes...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 May 2012)

But he's going to have to do more than that.


----------



## Paul_L (22 May 2012)

I've been asleep for the last hour. What have i missed ?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 May 2012)

I don't think Izagirre has made enough of a gap.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (22 May 2012)

14" lead at la flamme rouge...go on wee man !!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 May 2012)

Maybe, maybe...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (22 May 2012)

attaboy ! Good win for Euskatel.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 May 2012)

Yes! Well done that man. And so nice to see the orange jersey back on the podium again...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 May 2012)

Is anyone going to attack from the main field and try to gain some seconds?


----------



## raindog (22 May 2012)

Cracking win - shame about the helmet.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (22 May 2012)

ah well, best I go finish staining the deck....happy Victoria Day (belated)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 May 2012)

Well, if the GC is still wide open, the points competition looks to have only two possible outcomes: Cav or 'Purito' Rodriguez.

There are five stages remaining. The competition starts to favour Cav if he can survive the mountains, provided that:

1. Cav takes the sprint on Stage 18. He would have 135 points, even without any of the intermediate points. For Purito to overhaul this total, and assuming he gets nowhere in the sprint he'd need 52 points, which means finishing an average of 4th on every remaining stages inclduing the TT. If Cav got any of the intermediates this would be more difficult still.

OR

2. Cav comes 2nd or 3rd in that sprint. Purito would need over 40 points, which would mean finishing in 4th or 5th place on every stage. This would be made easier if hepicked up a few intermediate points. Still difficult though.

However, two scenarios favour Purito:

1. If he were to put in a real champion's performance and win one of the remaining stages or even get on the podium, he might have more of a chance, only needing to finish 9th or 10th on the four remaining stages;

2. If Cav crashes or misses a move on Stage 18 and gets nothing (or very few points), then Purito would only need to finish an average of 10th or 11th on every stage, and this could easily be made up for by a high placed finish or two in the mountains - he wouldn't even need to get on the podium in any stages to win the Rosso and wouldn't have to care about the TT.

However, if he's doing this well, he would be more likely to be concerned with the GC than the points... it is interesting that in the last three Giro's, the points competition has been won by a climber / GC contender, not a sprinter. I know this Giro is slightly less evil than the last couple of years, but it would still be a significant achievement for Cav to win this particular points jersey.


----------



## raindog (22 May 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I know this Giro is slightly less evil than the last couple of years, but it would still be a significant achievement for Cav to win this particular points jersey.


Indeed
http://www.podiumcafe.com/2012/5/14/3020285/maglia-rossa-sprinters-need-not-apply-again
But there are still some terrible days for non-climbers to get through.


----------



## smutchin (22 May 2012)

Cav is doing well but it still seems far from certain that he'll finish the race. 

But maybe I'm being too pessimistic. If he can get over the really big climbs inside the time limit, he well and truly deserves that jersey - especially when you consider that he's been robbed of two potential stage wins (or at least significant additions to his points total).

d.


----------



## VamP (23 May 2012)

The Giau today 

Can't wait!


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2012)

Rabottini, eh? No wonder they call him Rambo.

d.


----------



## raindog (23 May 2012)

Today is going to be terrible for the poor sods in the autobus.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2012)

At least the weather has improved since a couple of days ago.

Cav made it over the first climb with the peloton. 

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

They've got to watch Nieve - only 4 minutes down on GC. This will mean that the peloton will have to chase the breakaway after all.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2012)

Excellent move by Nieve.

d.


----------



## raindog (23 May 2012)

Fabulous scenery. I'd love to be up the top of one of these climbs today spectating. With one of me bikes of course.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 May 2012)

every year I sit at home and say "next year I am going over for the race"....maybe one day !


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2012)

Mechanical for Szmyd at the start of the last climb! That could make life _interesting_ for Basso. #schadenfreude

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

Well, Moreno's gone too, Bruseghin and de Gendt and a few others - even Gadret and Tiralongo! It looks like we're going to have a really small selection come the Giau - Pozzovivo and Uran and Rodriguez looking good.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

Henao has gone and Uran is actually looking like he can't keep up either. Damn.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

it seems to have slowed. I wonder whether a few will come back on.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2012)

Basso is murdering them.

d.


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2012)

Surprised to see Hesjedal still there so far.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2012)

Fair play to Hesjedal - who expected him to be one of the select group at this point?

d.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2012)

Snap!


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2012)

Woah! Go Ryder!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

Well, Uran has recovered - so, it's out of Scarponi, Basso, Possovivo, Hesjedal, Rodriguez and Uran.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

Nieve coming back! Gadret too, just behind.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 May 2012)

If Hesjedal can stay with the group today he can have a good shot at jumping ahead in the TT may be the way he's thinking.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

Well, a very late attack from Pozzovivo, but nothing drastic. It's going to be the best descender out of the group who wins today.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

Hesjedal is going away... with Rodriguez... oh, well Basso and Pozzovivo (surprisingly) get back on.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

Scarponi is cramped to crap. He's gone totally.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

But Uran is almost back to the front group! Amazing.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2012)

Great descending, Rigo!

Can't help feeling it's a shame Nibali isn't in the race at times like this.

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Can't help feeling it's a shame Nibali isn't in the race at times like this


 
It's Savoldelli I miss on these descents...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

Scarponi is also starting to recover and get back on!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

Purito!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 May 2012)

hey hey... great ride, great finish, way to dig deep by scarponi too, to catch up.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

It's fair to say that this severely dents Cav's chances of the Maglia Rosso as well as putting Rodriguez in the top position for the final GC.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

Okay, some of you may find this surprising given the commentators' praise for Basso today, but I am becoming more certain that Basso can't win this, unless he actually attacks on one of the last two mountain stages. Now he is than putting on continuous pressure which the other remaining favourites can handle, so he will just keep his place until the final TT, in which he has no chance of overtaking either Hesjedal or Rodriguez with the time gaps as they are (or worse). He's effectively acting like a super-domestique for Rodriguez right now...so, unless Basso changes his tactics and attacks successfully, his is really now a fight between Rodriguez and Hesjedal, to see how many second Purito is ahead of Hesjedal on that final TT and if that is enough.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2012)

Basso seems - so far - to be using the same tactic that Sky used for Wiggins in the Vuelta last year - keep the tempo as high as possible at the front and try to win by attrition. I think you're right - he won't win unless he goes on the attack in one of the remaining mountain stages.

d.


----------



## raindog (23 May 2012)

Cav came in at 38 minutes apparently.

Basso isn't an attacking climber though. In fact, non of those six are. Enjoyed today's stage - still plenty of good stuff to come.


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2012)

I wouldn't count Pozzovivo out just yet, though I appreciate he's going to have put some serious time into the aforementioned to hold on in a TT but, you never know.


----------



## toby123 (23 May 2012)

Rodrigeuz has got awesome form but let's remember that he is not great in TTs. How much time will he need over the others going into the Milan ITT?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 May 2012)

toby123 said:


> Rodrigeuz has got awesome form but let's remember that he is not great in TTs. How much time will he need over the others going into the Milan ITT?


 
He's not as bad as he used to be. But I still reckon he'll need near 1.30 on Hesjedal to be safe. Much less on Basso.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 May 2012)

Intermediate sprint taken by Cav - which means he's now 9 points ahead in the competition for the Maglia Rosso.


----------



## Paul_L (24 May 2012)

Stannard's putting a shift in today isn't he!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 May 2012)

Cav got beaten straight up there. Unusual. 2nd gives him 20 more points, putting him 29 points ahead of Rodriguez. Makes it very difficult to say he'll win the Rosso now. Perhaps if he gets the 2 remaining intermediates, but the one tomorrow will be tricky as it's right after a climb.


----------



## Paul_L (24 May 2012)

Cav didn't look happy with that although there didn't look anything wrong with Guardini's line.

He may as well put out now. No point slogging over the high mountains, as the Rosa is probably going else where now.


----------



## frayBentos59 (24 May 2012)

crikey


----------



## smutchin (24 May 2012)

Ooh! Perfect leadout by Eisel and Thomas too.

Can we presume the legs are still tired after the mountains? But let's not take anything away from Guardini - that was some sprint.

d.


----------



## smutchin (24 May 2012)

Paul_L said:


> Cav didn't look happy with that although there didn't look anything wrong with Guardini's line.


 
Expect he was more unhappy with himself than with Guardini. He _really_ wants that red jersey. [edit: just read that he picked up 5pts for the intermediate sprint today as well, so he's well aware how tight the margins are.]

d.


----------



## raindog (24 May 2012)

Absolutely tremendous sprint from Guardini there.


----------



## Paul_L (24 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Expect he was more unhappy with himself than with Guardini. He _really_ wants that red jersey.
> 
> d.


 
yeah looking at the replay after the line Cav looks at Guardini before punching the air with anger, and i suspect it was more a "I can't believe i've been beaten by you" than any frustration about any foul play.

Couldn't fault the lead out though.


----------



## Paul_L (24 May 2012)

indeed. take nothing away from Guardini. He really wanted that and did the business perfectly.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 May 2012)

Paul_L said:


> indeed. take nothing away from Guardini. He really wanted that and did the business perfectly.


 
Indeed he did. Perfect timing. Apparently he's been getting it in the neck from the Italian press for being last in the GC. Sometimes there's nothing like a bit of criticism to spur you on that extra 10%...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (24 May 2012)

Managed to sneak off and catch the last 10km, good finish. Interesting day tomorrow, killer mtns and the points business to enjoy.


----------



## Paul_L (24 May 2012)

So, what do we think, Cav to carry on or pull out?

I'd like to see him pull out. Tour and Olympics prep more important than pride in completing the Giro.


----------



## smutchin (24 May 2012)

I'd like to see him carry on.

I wouldn't want to bet against Rodriguez winning at least one of the next two stages, but it's by no means certain and Cav is still in red until the end of tomorrow's stage at the very least.

Plus, even if he doesn't get to wear red on the ride into Milan on Sunday, he'll be wearing the rainbow stripes and that counts for a lot.

d.


----------



## raindog (24 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> I'd like to see him carry on.


+1


----------



## Crackle (24 May 2012)

He's 26 points ahead, is Rodriguez going to finish outside the top four in the next two stages, which is the only way he'll hold on. Another win for Rodriguez puts him six points behind, leaving not a lot of leeway for any kind of placement on the remaining stage (is there points for the TT?). I wouldn't be surprised if he left, otherwise he's hoping for fate to intervene.


----------



## smutchin (24 May 2012)

Whether or not there are points in the TT is academic - neither will be troubling the stage placings on Sunday. 

d.


----------



## smutchin (24 May 2012)

Just a thought...

Where are the bonus sprints on the next two stages? If they come before the big climbs...

d.


----------



## Noodley (24 May 2012)

I reckon none of the stages yet to come will be worth watching.


----------



## Paul_L (24 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Just a thought...
> 
> Where are the bonus sprints on the next two stages? If they come before the big climbs...
> 
> d.


it's a good thought. Tomorrow there's a cat 3 and a cat 1 before the intermediate sprint.

Saturday looks more promissing with a cat 2 and a couple of cat 3s but plenty of regroup time before the sprint point.

Maybe on reflection then he will stick at it.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 May 2012)

Paul_L said:


> it's a good thought. Tomorrow there's a cat 3 and a cat 1 before the intermediate sprint.
> 
> Saturday looks more promissing with a cat 2 and a couple of cat 3s but plenty of regroup time before the sprint point.
> Maybe on reflection then he will stick at it.


 
I think he'll stick at it. WIth the intermediate points from Saturday, he might just do it. But he'll really need them. Friday's... I don't think he has much of a hope there. Plus Rodriguez could finish high enough in the TT to pick up a few points. As I pointed out above, he's no longer as bad a tester as he used to be, and it's amazing how much better a rider can be when it's this important. Mind you, Cav might feel the same thing, and he's not terrible in the TTs at all, but this one is too long for him.

The bigger thing is the competition for the GC in the next two days though... these are going to be fierce!


----------



## iLB (24 May 2012)

Obviously it's very hard to control these things but Sky might unleash Henao and or Uran to help mop up the sprint points (intermediate or finish), or the right break could get away...


----------



## Keith Oates (25 May 2012)

Not a good day for Cav. To get the red jersey in Milan looks decidedly slim ATM but anything can happen. I still think that riding in the TdF after this is not doing him any favours for the Olympic race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2012)

Nasty, nasty descent! Narrow road, hairpins, no barriers...


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2012)

Szmyd's blown!


----------



## Beebo (25 May 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> I still think that riding in the TdF after this is not doing him any favours for the Olympic race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
The guys on Euro sport were discussing the possibility that SKY would concentrate on Wiggins in the Tour and Cav wouldnt bother going for Green, he would just go for a few stages at the start and then drop out to concentrate on the Olympics. He can try for the green jersey again next year but the Olympics only comes round every 4 years and is a sprinter friendly course this year.

It seems to make some sense.


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2012)

Trying to pick up the coverage post-lunch, can't quite work out what's going on... is Henao in the chase group? Basso, Rodriguez, Scarponi and Hesjedal in the main peloton a couple of minutes behind them? Yeah?

Go Sandy! Go Sergio!

Not sure they have enough of an advantage at this stage, but Liquigas don't look like they're quite as in control as they have been - losing Szmyd is a big blow for them.

d.


----------



## raindog (25 May 2012)

Can Casar get this today? He's not looking bad....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2012)

It's Flecha in the chase group for Sky, Uran is in the Maglia Rosa group.


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2012)

Yes, I heard them mention Henao and assumed it was him in the break but then I realised that chap in the Sky outfit looked a little too substantial to be Henao... Anyway, looks like he's not far off being caught now.

Kreuziger's really going for it though. Better late than never, eh, Roman? So much for being my choice to win the sodding race.

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2012)

Kreuziger was the last person I was expecting to attack. I don't think he'll last to the end of the last climb with only 50 seconds on the main group.

I think Sella may have a chance. But there will be some serious attacks on the last climb.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2012)

Oh, well... that was the kiss of death for Sella, who's gone!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2012)

Kreuziger out in front on his own now, but struggling... and Casar's back with him. Great battle here.


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2012)

Can't believe Hesjedal looks the most comfortable of the main contenders right now. Basso and Rodriguez look baked!

Uran looking good too.

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2012)

Basso is just slower to respond. He is okay though... err, maybe not!


----------



## Paul_L (25 May 2012)

This is incredible!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2012)

Is Kreuziger going to make it?


----------



## raindog (25 May 2012)

This is bloody epic

Fantastic riding from Hesjedal


----------



## Paul_L (25 May 2012)

Come on Ryder!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2012)

Excellent rides by both Kreuzinger and Hesjedal... and Rodriguez in the end, actually.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2012)

If we weren't certain that Basso couldn't win the Giro yesterday, we've got to be sure now.


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2012)

Champion's ride by Hesjedal. Superb.

Rodriguez 3rd - not great news for Cav...

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2012)

Field shot to bits today. Yeah, and true about the Rosso - that's 16 points for Purito.


----------



## Paul_L (25 May 2012)

Mammoth rides by everyone there.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2012)

There's still tomorrow though, and some of the most ludicrous mountains yet. The other good thing is though - we aren't seeing any 'unbelievable' rides here, everyone looks as they should after a day like this - absolutely destroyed.


----------



## raindog (25 May 2012)

All those guys were destroyed when they crossed the line.
Impressive stuff.


----------



## raindog (25 May 2012)

Hesjedal confounded all the experts. If he can hang in tomorrow he's more or less bagged it.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2012)

raindog said:


> Hesjedal confounded all the experts. If he can hang in tomorrow he's more or less bagged it.


 
That is what Basso and Rodriguez are now saying... although of course it could all be a cunning psychological strategy to make Hesjedal relax so they can pounce.


----------



## Buddfox (25 May 2012)

So how do we stand on Cav and the maglia rossa? He's got a 13-point advantage - are there intermediate sprint points available tomorrow? If Rodriguez has the legs, he seems to be in with a good shout. May be that Uran and Henao have double motivation to perform tomorrow - pushing Rodriguez down the standings! Not an easy challenge...


----------



## raindog (25 May 2012)

I doubt Basso could "pounce" even with a rocket under his saddle


----------



## rich p (25 May 2012)

Epic stage and wan't it nice to see them all farked at the end. |Such a refreshing change from when they used to whistle and wave at the finish. Are you watching Bertie?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 May 2012)

Cavendish must be saving himself for the TT, he came in 40 something minutes behind, a nice easy day then...ha ha.
Chapeau to anyone who finished that stage today, mind blowing really.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 May 2012)

Buddfox said:


> So how do we stand on Cav and the maglia rossa? He's got a 13-point advantage - are there intermediate sprint points available tomorrow? If Rodriguez has the legs, he seems to be in with a good shout. May be that Uran and Henao have double motivation to perform tomorrow - pushing Rodriguez down the standings! Not an easy challenge...


 
There is an intermediate sprint that he could take if the field are together - or if he's in an escape, himself. It's after a long descent following the first, not too horrendous, climb of the day. Given that all the main contenders will be saving themselves for the two big climbs he has a chance. And it depends whether Rodriguez has really given up on the Rosa - in which case, he might want the Rosso more...


----------



## rich p (26 May 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> There is an intermediate sprint that he could take if the field are together - or if he's in an escape, himself. It's after a long descent following the first, not too horrendous, climb of the day. Given that all the main contenders will be saving themselves for the two big climbs he has a chance. And it depends whether Rodriguez has really given up on the Rosa - in which case, he might want the Rosso more...


 I think he'll feel that the Rossa is beneath him but he wouldn't be able to win the intermediate anyway. He'll still be trying for the Rosa at the top of the Stelvio which will bring him Rosso points by default.
Cav is 13 points ahead. Where do we need J-Rod to finish for Cav to retain it? 4th or lower?


----------



## raindog (26 May 2012)

Here we go - makes me legs go all wobbly just looking at it.....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 May 2012)

rich p said:


> Where do we need J-Rod to finish for Cav to retain it? 4th or lower?


 
4th would do today, assuming that neither get any points on the final TT stage. Unlike in the TdF there are points awarded on time trial stages at the Giro. Some points in the intermediate would make it a lot more comfortable for Cav.


----------



## raindog (26 May 2012)

I wouldn't blame Cav if he packed up this afternoon.


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2012)

Well, a big break has got away and most of the major teams are represented with just Colnago chasing for Pozzovivo - CyclingNews live.

That's the intermediate sprints taken care of and if some of them can stay away then Cav should be okay, provided that he makes the time cut.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Well, a big break has got away and most of the major teams are represented with just Colnago chasing for Pozzovivo - CyclingNews live.
> 
> That's the intermediate sprints taken care of and if some of them can stay away then Cav should be okay, provided that he makes the time cut.


 Cav needed the sprint points though Colin! Rodriguez will get enough points for finishing 3rd to overhaul him.


----------



## raindog (26 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> ....and if some of them can stay away....


"if" - today is a big, big day


----------



## Noodley (26 May 2012)

cyclingnews live feed reporting that they have just passed Cav and he looks to be suffering already, and they are still an hour or so away from the Mortirolo...


----------



## rich p (26 May 2012)

Did you see the conditions at the finish? They could have a play on the pistes afterwards to unwind


----------



## Herzog (26 May 2012)

I'm looking forward to the fireworks on the Stelvio. I would like to see Pozzovivo do something (I'm hoping he was just keeping his powder dry yesterday), but I've a feeling Basso will gain time today. Hesjedal to crack...?


----------



## rich p (26 May 2012)

I think Basso is shot. Hesjedal to keep going for my money!
Virtual only of course!


----------



## rich p (26 May 2012)

The Mortirolo was brutal


----------



## Herzog (26 May 2012)

rich p said:


> I think Basso is shot. Hesjedal to keep going for my money!
> Virtual only of course!


 
Got to admit, Basso doesn't look to good at the moment. Perhaps a repeat of his Stelvio crack a few years ago. However, he's a little time for recovery now (providing he doesn't have to chase to get back on).


----------



## rich p (26 May 2012)

Herzog said:


> Got to admit, Basso doesn't look to good at the moment. Perhaps a repeat of his Stelvio crack a few years ago. However, he's a little time for recovery now (providing he doesn't have to chase to get back on).


 Hmmm! He cracked somewhat yesterday too. Interesting !!


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2012)

rich p said:


> The Mortirolo was brutal



Bonkers. Like a peak district climb, but much longer. Very steep


----------



## rich p (26 May 2012)

fossyant said:


> Bonkers. Like a peak district climb, but much longer. Very steep


 Heh! Like a long Winnats!


----------



## rich p (26 May 2012)

The guys in 1st, 3rd, 4th etc need to try a move sonner rather than later if they want to put minutes into Heysjdal


----------



## rich p (26 May 2012)

De Gendt in virtual 2nd with 5km to go


----------



## raindog (26 May 2012)

beast of a ride from De Gendt - nice to see that


----------



## Nearly there (26 May 2012)

I dont want to see Looneys running along side the riders in mankini's where's all the ladies in bikini's


----------



## rich p (26 May 2012)

raindog said:


> beast of a ride from De Gendt - nice to see that


 Heroic ride.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2012)

Two plus metres deep of snow at the top. Bonkers


----------



## rich p (26 May 2012)

J-Rod in 4th - hopefully enough for Cav to keep the red unless....

...FM is wrong (unlikely!!!)

or he gets timed out today!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 May 2012)

Wow, what a great final climb. De Gendt has basically guaranteed himself a podium place from nothing - he can TT. I think Hesjedal will still take the overall win tomorrow. I thought Henao showed excellent team riding today - he was riding away with Scarponi and Hesjedal when he realised that Uran wasn't there and so he sat up and sacrificed what could have been an excellent placing to make sure he got Uran to the top okay. Henao has the goods to win this race sometime in the next few years, more so than Uran, I think.


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2012)

I had to stand up and applaud when De Gendt crossed the line. What a heroic ride. Awesome. 

And I was screaming at Scarponi to hold off Rodriguez, for all the good it did. Can't help thinking the better move for Henao would have been to carry on marking Rodriguez and try to nick a place for Cav's sake. But then again Uran picked up a few seconds on Basso... Can't see him doing enough tomorrow to get a podium place though. 

d.


----------



## andrew_s (26 May 2012)

rich p said:


> J-Rod in 4th - hopefully enough for Cav to keep the red unless....
> 
> ...FM is wrong (unlikely!!!)
> 
> or he gets timed out today!!!





> a) at the arrival of each stage, exception made for the team time trial stage, the first 15 Riders
> in the finish ranking will be awarded with the following point scale: 25, 20, 16, 14, 12, 10, 9, 8,
> 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1;
> b) at the arrival of each intermediate sprint, the first 6 Riders will be awarded with the following point scale: 8, 6, 4, 3, 2, 1.


 
Rodriguez gets 14 points for 4th, so gets the points jersey unless Cav can position top 15 in the TT tomorrow


----------



## raindog (26 May 2012)

Guardini, Hunter, Velasco and Rollin all disqualified for hanging onto team cars.

Absolutely gutted for Cav to lose out by one bloody point, especially after those stupid crashes that were no fault of his. Bummer.


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2012)

Now you can see why Cav was so annoyed at coming second the other day...

d.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2012)

Damn!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 May 2012)

rich p said:


> ...FM is wrong (unlikely!!!)


 
I meant that 4th would do for Rodriguez. I realize it looks unclear now.


----------



## Buddfox (26 May 2012)

But if Rodriguez wins overall does Cav get red? Or does Rodriguez get both?


----------



## Keith Oates (26 May 2012)

I'm not sure but I think it's unlikely a rider would get more than one jersey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herzog (26 May 2012)

rich p said:


> Heroic ride.


 
Top-draw...I love to see bold moves succeeding.


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2012)

Keith Oates said:


> I'm not sure but I think it's unlikely a rider would get more than one jersey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



He gets awarded both but he obviously can't wear both so I guess Cav will still be wearing red tomorrow as 2nd place man. 

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 May 2012)

Cav is also in the lead in the Azzuri d'italia and the Most Combative competitions, not that either will make up for not winning the Rosso.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 May 2012)

All going to be interesting, great when the winner is not decided already ! Just planning how I can extend my coffee break long enough to catch the last few riders tomorrow.


----------



## Paul_L (27 May 2012)

Missed all yesterday's action but just watched the recorded highlights.

Incredible and brutal stage and an amazing climb from De Gendt. Very pleased for Vacansoleil as well.

Can't believe Sky told Henao to sit and wait for Uran. I imagine Cav deserves some explanation for that tactic from Steven De Jongh. Who knows whether if it would have worked but surely he should have been told to sit on J Rod's wheel and take his place on the line.


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2012)

Quite. You'd have backed Rodriguez to hold off Henao but it seems odd that they didn't even try it, apparently for the sake of saving a few seconds for Uran. 

You have to assume they either thought there were more riders up the road, so Rodriguez couldn't finish in the top 4, or team orders didn't get through to Henao for some reason. Or maybe Henao was on the limit and couldn't hold Rodriguez's wheel anyway. I can't believe they would have told him to sit up and wait.

d.


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2012)

Or maybe Henao saw Scarponi bolting off and naively assumed Rodriguez wouldn't catch him...

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 May 2012)

A final TT worth watching today. I think Hesjedal will overhaul Rodriguez, who will still produce a better TT than people expect. De Gendt will end up on the podium.

Cav may try to produce the TT of his life, but I can't see him finishing higher than Purito anyway. You can blame the accidents (and his one second place), but to be a consistent points jersey winner in modern GTs, you've got to have more than one weapon in your arsenal and a 'Plan B', i.e. you need to be able to get in breakaways when there are intermediates at stake, and sometimes even finish in the Top 15 on stages that don't suit you - n Cav's case, I'm not talking high mountains, but he needs to be there more often at the end of rolling and hilly stages - he can do it on occasion, as he showed in the MSR a couple of year's back, but not regularly enough.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 May 2012)

Good synopsis there flying monkey. I am sure I read somewhere that the lead has only changed hands once, in 1984 I think, on the final stage, so here's hoping Ryder can make history, and also be the first to fly the maple leaf on a grand tour !


----------



## Noodley (27 May 2012)

Bring back the combined jersey! Or variations of combined jerseys if holding more than one but not them all!


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2012)

I'm going to repeat what I said over on yacf, so apologies if anyone has already read this...

I'm assuming Cav won't pick up any points today, and as FM says, probably won't overhaul Rodriguez, who is riding with the pink jersey at stake so will probably be extra motivated to do well.

However, to have come so close to winning the red jersey this year is mightily impressive, especially after incidents like the Ferrari takedown - even if he hadn't gone on to win that stage, he was well placed to pick up the few points that would have made all the difference in the final reckoning. But again to reiterate FM's comments, them's the breaks. You can't blame bad luck for losing races - and it's to his credit that Cav doesn't blame bad luck; he blames himself for things like losing to Guardini on stage 18.

And it is hugely to his credit that he has made it to the end at all - hardly any of the other top sprinters are left. Like Thor Hushovd last year, he's proving himself to be a real credit to the rainbow stripes. Riding like a real World Champion.

And let's not forget what a monumental achievement it would have been to win the red jersey - only four riders have won the points competition in all three grand tours (Petacchi, Merckx, Jalabert, Abdoujaparov), and Cav is still younger than any of them when they achieved it. Plus, it's harder for a pure sprinter to win the Giro points competition because of the way points are distributed.

But he has time on his side to come back and have another go. He will do it one day, it just wasn't his time this year.

He's won MSR and is already showing signs of developing from a specialist stage winner into an all-round points chaser, so while I don't think he'll ever become a Sean Kelly style of rider, I do predict he will go on to win the points jersey in many grand tours to come.

d.


----------



## musa (27 May 2012)

Looks like Ryder Hesdejal did it. Well done


----------



## Noodley (27 May 2012)

Aye, well done to him. A very good 3 weeks of racing, here's hoping for it to continue in July.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 May 2012)

Chapeau to the man from Victoria, a great consistent 3 weeks, well deserved, especially after yesterdays more or less unassisted efforts (other than by van de velde). O Canada.


----------



## Buddfox (27 May 2012)

I didn't have high hopes for the Giro when it started but it's turned into a thoroughly entertaining final week. I thought it was an excellent ride from Rodriguez today in the end - I expected Hesdejal to win by more, but congrats to the Canadian for a thoroughly deserved win. Was disappointed that Cav didn't get red - I thought Sky would have deployed Uran and Henao to that end yesterday, but perhaps they just didn't have the legs. Cav will want to win that jersey, so I expect him to be back - he loves Italy and the Italians love him, so he'll want to keep putting on a show. Entertaining all round!


----------



## rich p (27 May 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Chapeau to the man from Victoria, a great consistent 3 weeks, well deserved, especially after yesterdays more or less unassisted efforts (other than by van de velde). O Canada.


 Well done indeed to the Canuck! 

I understand Smutchin when he says that rules is rules and that's the way it goes for Cav. However, the reason these fairly meaningless jerseys are awarded are to give other than GC riders a reason to ride - a sideshow in other words.
The fact that 6 out of the top 7 in the maglia rossa were GC contenders it seems slightly perverse. Rabbotini is clearly not the best climber though he won the KOM jersey and 6 out of the top 7 in the maglia azzurra competition were not GC riders...

...but hey ho! Cav won 3 stages!


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2012)

I enjoyed that!

What is it next, the Critérium du Dauphiné?


----------



## musa (27 May 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I enjoyed that!
> 
> What is it next, the Critérium du Dauphiné?


Yeah starts next week Sunday


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2012)

I think stage wins are their own reward rather than just a means to the end of winning the red jersey. Also, you could argue that the other grand tours make it too difficult for non-sprinters to have a chance of winning the points competition. I think Purito was a deserving winner in the end, even if it was at Cav's expense. 

Anyway, Cav did win the Azzuri d'Italia prize, didn't he? 

d.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 May 2012)

smutchin said:


> Anyway, Cav did win the Azzuri d'Italia prize, didn't he?


 
Yes, and the most combative competition too - which is just odd.


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2012)

That's mad, Ted. 

d.


----------



## Keith Oates (27 May 2012)

A good Giro and interesting until the last day. Disappointed for Cav in not getting the red jersey but three stage wins is still very good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

